# Ho tradito ... e ho distrutto tutto.



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'. 

Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6. 
Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"... 
In ogni caso la mia vita, prima, era felice. Adesso non più, e so che è solo perchè me lo merito. 

Non so neanche io perchè l'ho fatto. Se vi dovessi dire un motivo su tutti probabilmente sarebbe "la curiosità". 
Curiosità di sapere come era l'altro, curiosità di provare un rapporto che credevo potesse diventare fusionale,
curiosità di stare con qualcuno che mi desiderava tantissimo, almeno fisicamente... 
Bè, ho povato questa cosa, e non ho sentito nulla. 
L'altra persona si è rivelata molto molto diversa da quella per la quale avevo preso una sbandata. 
Ho chiuso praticamente dopo un mese. 
Nonostante tutto anche col mio compagno non ho proseguito: non gli ho detto del tradimento, ma ho chiuso perchè 
avevo troppi dubbi, non avevo ancora le idee ben chiare, e soprattutto sentivo di non meritare più una
persona così speciale vicino a me. 

Ora lui però mi cerca sempre: crede che i motivi siano imputabili al fatto che non mi ha mai chiesto di sposarlo o di farmi una vita... 
Ma io so che non è questo il motivo. 
Io lo vorrei da morire, lo vorrei indietro di nuovo e ricominciare tutto, ma non posso costruire niente con lui se prima non gli dico la verità. Anche se questo lo ferirebbe da morire. 

E una parte di me ha comunqe paura : e se l'avessi tradito perchè in fondo non lo amo ? 
Se ci sposiamo, e mi succede ancora ?
Se mi manca perchè ho paura di stare senza di lui ?
Se mi manca perchè l'altro era solo un pirla ?
Non posso ricominciare niente se non sono sicura e se non glielo dico. 

Datemi un consiglio, o massacratemi. 
Va bene qualsiasi cosa che mi apra un po' gli occhi, grazie.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Lo so che è dura, ma prendilo, parlagli, confessa il tradimento, cerca con lui un modo di ricominciare su una linea nuova.
Non chiuderti, non isolarti, non scappare. Scappare non serve a null'altro che a perdere tutte le occasioni di scelta.
Parla, confidati, apriti.
Poi se c'è spazio per il futuro tra voi ecco che potrete riprendere il cammino, altrimenti, quantomeno, tutto sarà improntato sulla sincerità e quindi sulla possibilità da parte di entrambi di rispettarvi ancora, qualunque altra decisione possiate prendere.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...



Qua ognuno di noi ti darà una risposta, risposta basata sulle nostre esperienze e su quello che siamo, e le risposte saranno diverse e totalmente estreme l'una dall'altra. 
Puoi prenderne atto, leggerle recepirle e farle tue, ma devi essere tu a conoscere te e sapere quale sia la cosa giusta, sia per te che per quell'uomo che dici di "amare", e dopo aver preso una decisione chi mai potrà dire che sarà quella giusta? 
Leggiti dentro e confrontati con te stessa, e dopo con chi ti sta accanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...



Benvenuta.

Fai chiarezza sulle motivazioni che ti hanno portato al tradimento senza finalizzare questa tua ricerca ad un'eventuale riconciliazione con lui. Intendo dire: fallo come tua ricerca personale, indipendentemente da futuri matrimoni.

Perchè è evidente che il tradimento mette allo scoperto dei dubbi sulla vostra unione che tu non pensavi di avere.

Cerca di focalizzarti su una questione per volta.


----------



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Grazie. 
E' proprio questa mia ricerca dei motivi che è difficile. 

Ogni giorno penso che vorrei tornare indietro e non rifarlo mai più. 
Poi però penso che questo mio tradimento mi ha portato ad allontanarmi e a 
"smuovere", senza volerlo, il mio compagno che ora vuole sposarmi. 
Allora mi dico che forse è successo, ed è stato un bene. 
Poi mi dico che non è "successo"... l'ho fatto succedere, e forse perchè così tanto bene non stavo. 
Poi mi dico che forse, con chi ami, può capitare di non stare sempre ultra-bene. 
Forse, dopo un po', diventa come un'amicizia. 
E poi mi dico "E mi sposo per amicizia ?"
E poi mi dico "E gli altri perchè si sposano ? Sempre per amore fortissimo?"
Sono troppo incasinata, non riesco ad uscirne.


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E' proprio questa mia ricerca dei motivi che è difficile.
> 
> Ogni giorno penso che vorrei tornare indietro e non rifarlo mai più.
> ...


Hai fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto la mia ex, la medesima cosa ed hai lasciato il tuo lui senza alcun motivo apparente e quini gli hai fatto credere che era per il kotivo dello sposarsi che lo hai lasciato. Lo hai ingannato due volte, una con il tradimento e l'alatra lasciandolo perchè non eri capace di tenerti tutto dentro.
Non ti dirò vergognati, spero che ti vergogni di tuo per chi sei, ma se vuoi ricostruire con lui un consiglio te lo vooglio dare, sta zitta su quello che hai fatto, sta zitta, non è onesto ma gli evitareai un dolore.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...


Guarda, è tutto in quelle due frasi evidenziate. Secondo me hai fatto bene a troncare anche con il tuo compagno. A trentadue anni (ma non è una questione tanto di età on ogni caso) hai tutto di trovare qualcuno che faccia al caso tuo da tutti i punti di vista. Solo fatti meno pensieri a vuoto, perchè le risposte, sostanzialmente, già le hai.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E' proprio questa mia ricerca dei motivi che è difficile.
> 
> Ogni giorno penso che vorrei tornare indietro e non rifarlo mai più.
> ...


Sembri davvero una persona con dei valori veri.
Sbagliare è umano, ora devi soltanto ritrovare te stessa e capire che tu come tutti possiamo sbagliare.
Ritrova l'autostima, ed esci fuori da quelle fantasie dove se si ama non si tradisce, la realtà è diversa dalle favole.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

ciao Daniele, si mi vergogno e pure tanto. 

Non gli ho detto che lo lasciavo per il matrimonio però... 
Gli ho detto che avevo dei dubbi e che le cose non erano più come prima. 
Lui lo ha interpretato in quel modo, e anche allora gli ho detto che i motivi non erano 
quelli che pensava lui. 
Ho avuto idea che in quel momento sospettasse, ed era quello il momento di parlare, ma
non ce l'ho fatta. 
Ma MAI gli avrei detto che era per colpa sua, non sono così...   
Sono bugiarda e traditrice, ma le responsabilità che ho le vedo eccome.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Daniele, si mi vergogno e pure tanto.
> 
> Non gli ho detto che lo lasciavo per il matrimonio però...
> Gli ho detto che avevo dei dubbi e che le cose non erano più come prima.
> ...




voglio solo dirti una cosa...
se dopo averci riflettuto scoprrai che è lui l'uomo della tua vita e vorrai sposarlo...
risparmia la verità sul tradimento...
fidati
se è tutto passato
se per te è stato solo un errore...
risparmia lui questa verità...


----------



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Inoltre... so che non ha senso perchè effettivamente NON CE L'HA ma morirei per il mio 
compagno. 
So di non aver avuto rispetto e di aver comunque sbagliato anche se lui ancora non lo sa, 
ma se potessi fare mille altre cose per recuperare le farei tutte. 

Se potessi recuperare in qualsiasi modo lo farei, ma non posso più e ora non mi fido piu' di me stessa. 

Lo avete mai confessato un tradimento ? O ve lo hanno confessato ?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Inoltre... so che non ha senso perchè effettivamente NON CE L'HA ma morirei per il mio
> compagno.
> So di non aver avuto rispetto e di aver comunque sbagliato anche se lui ancora non lo sa,
> ma se potessi fare mille altre cose per recuperare le farei tutte.
> ...



a confessarlo sono pochi anzi due o tre....
di solito l'altro lo scopre....


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Io ho scoperto quello della mia compagna,
e stai sicura che TUTTO cambia.

Secondo me dovresti stare un pò da sola, e non confessare il tuo tradimento.
Molte volte viene visto solo come un volersi scaricare la coscenza...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Inoltre... so che non ha senso perchè effettivamente NON CE L'HA ma morirei per il mio
> compagno.
> So di non aver avuto rispetto e di aver comunque sbagliato anche se lui ancora non lo sa,
> ma se potessi fare mille altre cose per recuperare le farei tutte.
> ...


Mia moglie me lo ha confessato durante una discussione nella quale le chiedevo le ragioni del suo distacco da me  e del suo atteggiamento negativo nei miei confronti. Mi gridò: _"Vuoi sapere se ho una storia? Si! Ce l'ho!"_(il distacco durava già da anni, la storia da pochi mesi).
Ma la cosa peggiore non è stata quella, anche se mi ha colto del tutto di sopresa (io non ci pensavo proprio).
La vera tortura è stata il suo silenzio dopo, la sua pretesa di tacere, il suo volere semplicemente che io prima le lasciassi il tempo di "farsela passare" e poi cancellassi (io!) la lavagna, e via come se niente fosse.
No, non ho sopportato ed ancora non sopporto la mancanza di dialogo, di confronto, non sopporto il rifiuto di mettersi in discussione.
Con un giusto confronto avrei potuto prendere in considerazione una ripresa del nostro rapporto. Così no.


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mia moglie me lo ha confessato durante una discussione nella quale le chiedevo le ragioni del suo distacco da me  e del suo atteggiamento negativo nei miei confronti. Mi gridò: _"Vuoi sapere se ho una storia? Si! Ce l'ho!"_(il distacco durava già da anni, la storia da pochi mesi).
> Ma la cosa peggiore non è stata quella, anche se mi ha colto del tutto di sopresa (io non ci pensavo proprio).
> La vera tortura è stata il suo silenzio dopo, la sua pretesa di tacere, il suo volere semplicemente che io prima le lasciassi il tempo di "farsela passare" e poi cancellassi (io!) la lavagna, e via come se niente fosse.
> No, non ho sopportato ed ancora non sopporto la mancanza di dialogo, di confronto, non sopporto il rifiuto di mettersi in discussione.
> Con un giusto confronto avrei potuto prendere in considerazione una ripresa del nostro rapporto. Così no.


Ma voi vi siete separati alla fine?
Se posso chiedere, ovviamente.


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Penso che sia difficile, difficilissimo essere felici (nel lungo periodo) in un rapporto. Ci vuole un mix di fattori come amore, passione, rispetto, ammirazione, abnegazione, sopportazione ecc ecc... E nonostante tutto è comunque durissima. Cominciare (sposandosi) con dubbi e dopo un tradimento praticamente azzera le possibilità di successo. 
Questo perchè hai tradito perchè ti mancava qualcosa. Non so cosa, ma cercavi altro che magari non hai trovato nell'amante.

Sei giovane,  il tempo aiuterà, datti una chance di trovare la vera felicità con un altro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma voi vi siete separati alla fine?
> Se posso chiedere, ovviamente.


Purtroppo sono disoccupato, quindi non mi posso materialmente permettere di uscire di casa, ma lo farei.
Lo farei senza scenate, senza rancori, perchè per fortuna ci si vuole ancora molto bene (trent'anni insieme non sono paglia). Non lo farei per il tradimento, che come ho detto mille volte è qualcosa che nelle nostre condizioni passate è accaduto prima lei che a me solo perchè lei ha avuto più occasioni. Lo farei perchè si è dimostrato che siamo un limite uno  per l'altro. Pur continuando a volerci bene, vivendo separati potremmo essere ognuno più "sè stesso".
Purtroppo lei si è fossilizzata sul "tra noi può ricominciare" ma in 4 anni non ha fatto un solo passo in questo senso, ed io di tornare al "come prima" non ne ho alcuna intenzione. Questo mi pone quindi in una sorta di stato di ricatto, sicché quando un giorno dovessi tornare ad essere indipendente e potermene andare, mi ritroverò a vedermi dare la colpa!


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono disoccupato, quindi non mi posso materialmente permettere di uscire di casa, ma lo farei.
> Lo farei senza scenate, senza rancori, perchè per fortuna ci si vuole ancora molto bene (trent'anni insieme non sono paglia). Non lo farei per il tradimento, che come ho detto mille volte è qualcosa che nelle nostre condizioni passate è accaduto prima lei che a me solo perchè lei ha avuto più occasioni. Lo farei perchè si è dimostrato che siamo un limite uno  per l'altro. Pur continuando a volerci bene, vivendo separati potremmo essere ognuno più "sè stesso".
> Purtroppo lei si è fossilizzata sul "tra noi può ricominciare" ma in 4 anni non ha fatto un solo passo in questo senso, ed io di tornare al "come prima" non ne ho alcuna intenzione. Questo mi pone quindi in una sorta di stato di ricatto, sicché quando un giorno dovessi tornare ad essere indipendente e potermene andare, mi ritroverò a vedermi dare la colpa!


Ti capisco benissimo 

Mi dispiace davvero tanto per la tua disoccupazione 

Grazie per la tua risposta.
In effetti mi ritrovo molto nella tua descrizione.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono disoccupato, quindi non mi posso materialmente permettere di uscire di casa, ma lo farei.
> Lo farei senza scenate, senza rancori, perchè per fortuna ci si vuole ancora molto bene (trent'anni insieme non sono paglia). Non lo farei per il tradimento, che come ho detto mille volte è qualcosa che nelle nostre condizioni passate è accaduto prima lei che a me solo perchè lei ha avuto più occasioni. Lo farei perchè si è dimostrato che siamo un limite uno per l'altro. Pur continuando a volerci bene, vivendo separati potremmo essere ognuno più "sè stesso".
> Purtroppo lei si è fossilizzata sul "tra noi può ricominciare" ma in 4 anni non ha fatto un solo passo in questo senso, ed io di tornare al "come prima" non ne ho alcuna intenzione. Questo mi pone quindi in una sorta di stato di ricatto, sicché quando un giorno dovessi tornare ad essere indipendente e potermene andare, mi ritroverò a vedermi dare la colpa!



Perdona anche la mia curiosità, ma figli non ne avete?


----------



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Grazie Essenove,
in effetti ci sono anche tanti aspetti che non sapete... 
E' strano spiegarlo, ma la cosa che mi è sempre mancata era la  "normalità". 

Io e lui abbiamo 18 anni di differenza, e lui ha già avuto una sua
vita con un'altra donna (è regolarmente divorziato comunque); ha una figlia
di 17 anni che ha molti problemi, e uno di quelli sono io. 
Per lui non è facile pensare di ricominciare di nuovo con un'altra, io l'ho capito, 
e per questo sono sempre stata nella sua vita in punta di piedi. 
I miei genitori ancora mi chiedono se nel frattempo ho conosciuto qualcuno 
"della mia età e libero da altri legami". 
Insomma, per me non sono stati 6 anni di comune fidanzamento. 

L'altro mi ha attratta anche perchè, forse, volevo qualcosa che fosse semplice. 
Ma non lo amo, quella cosa semplice non la amo... è durata un mese e mi sono
cadute le palle, passatemi il termine. 
Non ce la posso fare. 
E' andata così, amo la persona forse meno adatta a me sulla faccia della terra. 
E adesso che potevo avere quella normalità... l'ho buttata nel cesso senza saperlo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perdona anche la mia curiosità, ma figli non ne avete?


Si, un disgraziato (in gamba) di 15 anni in piena crisi adolescenziale.
Ora però credo di aver svaccato troppo. Non è il mio 3d, chiedo scusa.


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie Essenove,
> in effetti ci sono anche tanti aspetti che non sapete...
> E' strano spiegarlo, ma la cosa che mi è sempre mancata era la  "normalità".
> 
> ...



Scusa ma il problema dov'è?
Da come parli è chiaro che vuoi lui.
Da come racconti il suo comportamento anche lui ti vuole.
E allora? Riprenditelo!
La questione del tradimento per ora è tua e solo tua, l' hai fatto, hai capito che era un errore, ora
tienitene il peso e vai avanti.

PS: pensi troppo


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma il problema dov'è?
> Da come parli è chiaro che vuoi lui.
> Da come racconti il suo comportamento anche lui ti vuole.
> E allora? Riprenditelo!
> ...


Secondo me "lui" per qualunque motivo (magari la pressione dell'ambiente intorno) non è quello che la completa al 100%. Per questo ha cercato altro. L'amante non conta nulla. Ha solo avuto la funzione di una sveglia.

Io proverei a girare pagina, anche se è dolorosissimo. A 32 anni si ha tutto davanti.


----------



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Secondo me "lui" per qualunque motivo (magari la pressione dell'ambiente intorno) non è quello che la completa al 100%. Per questo ha cercato altro. L'amante non conta nulla. Ha solo avuto la funzione di una sveglia.
> 
> Io proverei a girare pagina, anche se è dolorosissimo. A 32 anni si ha tutto davanti.



Si, penso che farò così, girerò pagina. 
Almeno da sola capirò più cose e non terrò in sospeso il mio compagno che se ne può tranquillamente trovare una fedele.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma il problema dov'è?
> Da come parli è chiaro che vuoi lui.
> Da come racconti il suo comportamento anche lui ti vuole.
> E allora? Riprenditelo!
> ...



"in amore il vero peccato è pensare"


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, un disgraziato (in gamba) di 15 anni in piena crisi adolescenziale.
> Ora però credo di aver svaccato troppo. Non è il mio 3d, chiedo scusa.


Ho messo "in piazza" la mia storia perchè volevo leggere anche le vostre... Quindi non scusarti, fai bene a scrivere le cose che senti e a me interessano. 
E poi nella tua firma c'è una frase di Ray Bradbury, che IO ADORO, quindi non ti potrò mai sgridare !!


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma il problema dov'è?
> Da come parli è chiaro che vuoi lui.
> Da come racconti il suo comportamento anche lui ti vuole.
> E allora? Riprenditelo!
> ...



Per la miseria mi hai bruciato la risposta...:up:

Mi rimane solo di scrivere "sono d'accordo"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho messo "in piazza" la mia storia perchè volevo leggere anche le vostre... Quindi non scusarti, fai bene a scrivere le cose che senti e a me interessano.
> E poi nella tua firma c'è una frase di *Ray Bradbury, che IO ADORO*, quindi non ti potrò mai sgridare !!


_"Oh, the Good Time has come at last,
To Mars we are a-going, Sir,
Five thousand Women in the sky,
That's quite a springtime sowing, Sir!" 

_


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Si, penso che farò così, girerò pagina.
> Almeno da sola capirò più cose e non terrò in sospeso il mio compagno che *se ne può tranquillamente trovare una fedele.*


Evitando vittimismi inutili, domanda secca:

Vuoi lui?                si/no


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> voglio solo dirti una cosa...
> se dopo averci riflettuto scoprrai che è lui l'uomo della tua vita e vorrai sposarlo...
> risparmia la verità sul tradimento...
> fidati
> ...


meglio una bella bugia rispetto a una brutta verità?
e se nel tempo lo scoprisse? si sentirebbe doppiamente preso in giro


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> meglio una bella bugia rispetto a una brutta verità?
> e se nel tempo lo scoprisse? si sentirebbe doppiamente preso in giro


Siamo davvero convinti che confessare un tradimento aiuti a ripartire? Credo scarichi la coscienza ad uno ed affoghi l'altro. Egoismo.


----------



## Alby (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _"Oh, the Good Time has come at last,
> To Mars we are a-going, Sir,
> Five thousand Women in the sky,
> That's quite a springtime sowing, Sir!"
> ...


Non sono così avanti, l'ho dovuto cercare  

Mi piace tutta la fantascienza, ma Ray Bradbury e Robert Schekley (per motivi totalmente differenti) 
mi piacciono sopra tutti gli altri.


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che confessare un tradimento aiuti a ripartire? Credo scarichi la coscienza ad uno ed affoghi l'altro. Egoismo.


Qui te lo quoto


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che confessare un tradimento aiuti a ripartire? Credo scarichi la coscienza ad uno ed affoghi l'altro. Egoismo.


Anche io a volte, ho paura che sia solo per la mia coscienza. 
Poi però mi dico anche che quello che prova per me, lo prova su una bugia... 
Ama una persona che non è quella che crede... 
E io lo tengo dentro a quella bugia e lui vive una cosa finta... 
Per colpa mia. 
E anche se lo lascio, soffrirà... Per una persona molto diversa da quella che crede. 
Dovrei pagarla solo io questa cosa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che confessare un tradimento aiuti a ripartire? Credo scarichi la coscienza ad uno ed affoghi l'altro. Egoismo.


Dipende da mille fattori, ma io penso che quando il tradimento ha causato dei cambiamenti, non può essere ignorato, non si può far finta che non sia avvenuto. Tacere vuol dire tradire una seconda volta, vuol dire mettere il tradito fuori dal proprio mondo. Tradire è un errore nel funzionamento di un meccanismo composto da due ingranaggi, quindi non può esserci un danno al primo senza che il secondo ne risenta. Questo se si ha intenzione di ricostruire qualcosa. Certo alcuni possono intendere la confessione come uno sgravio egoistico, ma non si può dire che sia la regola.


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Mah, premesso che vorrei sapere di essere cornuto, credo che se si è davvero pentiti e si vuole rimettere in piedi il rapporto, la confessione non aiuti. Il peso della colpa è ciò che si deve pagare per il peccato fatto.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che confessare un tradimento aiuti a ripartire? Credo scarichi la coscienza ad uno ed affoghi l'altro. Egoismo.


credo sia egoismo, anche il tacere 
il tacere è vero che in qualche modo tutela l'altro dalla sofferenza, ma fa si che ci siano persone che prendono il meglio di tutte le situazioni, ed anche questo è egoismo a mio modo di vedere


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo sia egoismo, anche il tacere
> il tacere è vero che in qualche modo tutela l'altro dalla sofferenza, ma fa si che ci siano persone che prendono il meglio di tutte le situazioni, ed anche questo è egoismo a mio modo di vedere


capisco il tuo punto di vista. Ma se si è deciso di riparare e andare avanti (ri)costruendo, non credi che la confessioni crei più dolore che giovamento?


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di vista. Ma se si è deciso di riparare e andare avanti (ri)costruendo, non credi che la confessioni crei più dolore che giovamento?


credo che sia difficile generalizzare, ogni situazione è un caso unico e particolare
in linea generale credo che per ricostruire bisogna sapere in primo luogo che qualcosa sia andato in frantumi
se il tradito non sa, semplicemente continua il suo rapporto in modo normale
il valore di una scelta aumenta quando si hanno diverse opzioni, valutarle tutte e poi seguirne una
mi ripeto il discorso è molto complesso, mi fermo qua non vorrei sproloquiare troppo


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> meglio una bella bugia rispetto a una brutta verità?
> e se nel tempo lo scoprisse? si sentirebbe doppiamente preso in giro


e vabeh...non tiriamogliela addosso....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...


Penso che sia più che naturale lo stacco se l'amore non era quello che cercavi. La differenza di 18 anni è notevole a tutte le età e salvo eccezioni non può funzionare. Diversità su tutti i livelli, ma soprattutto, un rapporto padre-figlia, sicuramente eccitante su tutti i fronti, ma raffreddandosi rapidamente, non resta altro che la fuga.


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> E una parte di me ha comunqe paura : e se l'avessi tradito perchè in fondo non lo amo ?
> Se ci sposiamo, e mi succede ancora ?
> Se mi manca perchè ho paura di stare senza di lui ?
> Se mi manca perchè l'altro era solo un pirla ?
> ...


Ma tu come sei stata in questo periodo senza di lui?


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie Essenove,
> in effetti ci sono anche tanti aspetti che non sapete...
> E' strano spiegarlo, ma la cosa che mi è sempre mancata era la  "normalità".
> 
> ...


ok Alby
qui sei riuscita a scriverlo in maniera semplice e chiarissima
sei sicura che il tuo compagno non ti capirebbe se gli raccontassi negli stessi termini la crisi che hai avuto? 

in bocca al lupo
si capisce chiaramente da che parte sta il tuo cuore


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Si, penso che farò così, girerò pagina.
> Almeno da sola capirò più cose e non terrò in sospeso il mio compagno che se ne può tranquillamente trovare una fedele.


basta.
Non leggo oltre.

ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
Cos'hai il dramma in testa?
ma questa voglia di auto flagellazione non si può leggere, davvero.
Esci dal convento e razionalizza.
Ma scusa.
sei anni di fidanzamento con un uomo che ha già fatto tutte le sue esperienze con il doppio dei tuoi anni e contro pure i genitori e tu...tu...dici che girerai pagina perchè lui si merita una fedele?
Perchè hai avuto una storia durata un mese con un pirla?
Ma mi fai ridere.

E non dirgli un cazzo per favore.
Lascia stare.
e fai qualcosa per la tua autostima perchè davvero fa schifo, è sotto terra.


Io davvero non mi capacito.
Hai lottato per lui, lo ami in maniera incredibile e poi...per un errore *DAL QUALE HAI IMPARATO MOLTO, *molli tutto? 



Cresci


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta.
> Non leggo oltre.
> 
> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> ...


ti quoto

Alby è decisamente in modalità "mea culpa" 
ma ha capito, se non altro, cosa non vuole dalla vita 
forse non ha ancora capito, però, quanto è breve il passo per avere ciò che vuole
o per perderlo


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ti quoto
> 
> Alby è decisamente in modalità "mea culpa"
> ma ha capito, se non altro, cosa non vuole dalla vita
> ...


E va beh, capisco tutto ma mica si è scopata l'intero corpo dei marines americani, no?
O si...perchè allora qualcosa cambia.

Infatti, avendo capito cosa NON vuole dalla vita (uno come il pirla) e avendo capito che invece vuole il suo uomo....con sti mea culpa della cippa, che non servono ad un cazzo di niente tanto le sue trombate le ha fatte, rende infelici due persone.
Il suo uomo con pure la figlia contro e se stessa.

Minchia un genio proprio.

Se questo è amore io sono vergine


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta.
> Non leggo oltre.
> 
> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> ...



nemmeno lo chiamerei errore, ma espressione di un bisogno che potrebbe indicare che forse, non sei innammorata come lo sei stata un tempo. è solo una osservazione che mi è vi è venuta di getto quotando sta bestiacciache meglio non ti poteva scrollare.


e forse è proprio quella poca considerazione che hai dei tuoi bisogni che ti confonde quello che vuoi. 


dico stupidate secondo te ?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che sia più che naturale lo stacco se l'amore non era quello che cercavi. La differenza di 18 anni è notevole a tutte le età e salvo eccezioni non può funzionare. Diversità su tutti i livelli, ma soprattutto, un rapporto padre-figlia, sicuramente eccitante su tutti i fronti, ma raffreddandosi rapidamente, non resta altro che la fuga.



quot


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto la mia ex, la medesima cosa ed hai lasciato il tuo lui senza alcun motivo apparente e quini gli hai fatto credere che era per il kotivo dello sposarsi che lo hai lasciato. Lo hai ingannato due volte, una con il tradimento e l'alatra lasciandolo perchè non eri capace di tenerti tutto dentro.
> Non ti dirò vergognati, spero che ti vergogni di tuo per chi sei, ma se vuoi ricostruire con lui un consiglio te lo vooglio dare, sta zitta su quello che hai fatto, sta zitta, non è onesto ma gli evitareai un dolore.




daniele, quando reciderai il cordone ombellicale porca miseria...e sono anni che un passo in avanti non lo fai.


guarda che tutte ste donne non sono tua madre eh ?


Quello è l unico tradimento necessario che ogni uomo per divenire tale dovrebbe metabolizzare.la tua mamma non ti ha abbandonato, devi imparare a camminare da solo!





il resto è un cammino, fatto di gioie e di dolori, come quello che hai subito anche tu come me, come tutti.

e se non riuscirai a comprendere che In un certo senso, il tradimento sembra rappresentare l’unico codice che è stato possibile trovare all’interno della coppia per comunicare i vissuti di disagio, di stress e di malcontento presenti.


 Una modalità certamente dolorosa , che pero' puo' essere occasione per mettere in luce gli aspetti che non funzionavano piu, o che erano rimaste sospese per lungo tempo. e magari alla nostra amica è accaduto proprio questo.

com era  la comunicazione ?

la complicità?


il sostegno reciproco?


l’intimità sessuale ed emotiva ?


Non è infrequente e potrebbe essere il caso della nostra amica piena di sensi di colpa, che chi tradisce ha mantenuto per lungo tempo il silenzio sulla sua frustrazione e conseguente insoddisfazione della relazione, facendo finta che "tutto vada bene ", per paura di ferire l altro magari, o perchè ci prova a parlare ma non è abbastanza ascoltato,e cosi continua alimentando inconsciamente un credito nei confronti dell altro  che poi esplode malamente.

ci si pente, ma si sta peggio di prima.


parlare o non parlare?


E se fosse una  occasione per  tirare fuori tutto quello che il vaso di pandora custodisce.?

lo merita lei, perchè lo desidera, e lo merita lui-



anche a lui deve essere offerta la possibilità di riflettere e di scegliere.


chi puo' dirlo che magari per un uomo che potrebbe essere suo padre non costituisca una necessaria occasione di riflessione autentica ? cosi si riparte facendo chiarezza* insieme. *


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non è infrequente e potrebbe essere il caso della nostra amica piena di sensi di colpa, che chi tradisce ha mantenuto per lungo tempo il silenzio sulla sua frustrazione e conseguente insoddisfazione della relazione, facendo finta che "tutto vada bene ", per paura di ferire l altro magari, o perchè ci prova a parlare ma non è abbastanza ascoltato,e cosi continua alimentando inconsciamente un credito nei confronti dell altro che poi esplode malamente.



Verissimoooooooooo:up::up::up::up:
Quoto ma non posso sempre approvarti eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimoooooooooo:up::up::up::up:
> Quoto ma non posso sempre approvarti eh?




ma si...che ci frega dello :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (26 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...


i. Riprendetevi a vicenda
ii. Non raccontargli nulla. NULLA.
iii. Per quanto possibile, cerca di dileguare i tuoi sensi di colpa. Quanto accaduto può essere deleterio in alcuni casi, di vantaggio in altri se visto dalla tua sola prospettiva. Più di tutto conta la vostra passione.
iv. Puoi tornare ad essere sincera con lui da questo momento.
v. Potrai lavarti la coscienza ad ottanta anni. Prima però verifica se riuscite ad essere cosi longevi, perchè i problemi in un rapporto d'amore vero sono anche altri.
vi. Auguri

PS: Hai valutato se la vostra differenza di età non costituisca un problema inconscio e latente?


----------



## Alby (26 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli, davvero. 
La "situazione" si è risolda da sola ieri sera, abbiamo chiuso di "comune accordo" (si dice così, no?)
anche se io non gli ho confessato niente del tradimento. 
Mi ha parlato di molti suoi dubbi che aveva sulla differenza di età e sulla convivenza
io-lui-figlia, e mi ha detto che più di tanto sicuro di noi due non si sentiva, e non si è mai sentito.

Non gli ho confessato nulla;  ormai non c'è da recuperare più nulla.
Gli ho detto solo di non sentirsi in colpa perchè anche io avevo dei dubbi. 

Grazie comunque.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

Dubbi...dubbi...dubbi...


non sposarti prima di aver collaudato attraverso una convivenza di tempo significativo.


modestissimo parere.


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per i consigli, davvero.
> La "situazione" si è risolda da sola ieri sera, abbiamo chiuso di "comune accordo" (si dice così, no?)
> anche se io non gli ho confessato niente del tradimento.
> Mi ha parlato di molti suoi dubbi che aveva sulla differenza di età e sulla convivenza
> ...


Beh, maglio così allora.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2012)

Se ha alzato bandiera bianca mi dispiace, perché - tradimento tuo a parte - forse nel profondo ci credevi ancora.

Pazienza.

ari


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se ha alzato bandiera bianca mi dispiace, perché - tradimento tuo a parte - forse nel profondo ci credevi ancora.


Spiace anche a me.

Come ti senti ora, a chiarimenti avvenuti?


----------



## elena_ (26 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per i consigli, davvero.
> La "situazione" si è risolda da sola ieri sera, abbiamo chiuso di "comune accordo" (si dice così, no?)
> anche se io non gli ho confessato niente del tradimento.
> Mi ha parlato di molti suoi dubbi che aveva sulla differenza di età e sulla convivenza
> ...


ok
allora è stata tutta una questione di tempi
perché se ci sono problemi tra te e sua figlia, una convivenza sarebbe stata forzata e prematura e avrebbe creato ulteriori problemi
ma tieni conto che questa figlia non vivrà insieme a suo padre vita natural durante, no? 
insomma, se la vostra storia avesse tenuto, tanto sarebbe valso continuare da fidanzati e rimandare la convivenza di qualche anno 
in questi casi la variabile "tempo" è determinante e ci vuole molta, molta pazienza
poi però dipende anche dalle tue priorità e dai tuoi bisogni...come ti ha già detto qualcuno...per esempio se tu vuoi una famiglia e dei figli tuoi...
comunque vada ti auguro buona vita


----------



## Daniele (26 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> daniele, quando reciderai il cordone ombellicale porca miseria...e sono anni che un passo in avanti non lo fai.
> 
> 
> guarda che tutte ste donne non sono tua madre eh ?
> ...


Io sono solo da 22 anni, sono io quello forte che ha dovuto tenere su chi non poteva reggere, ero sempre io a trovare delle idee per poter tenere su quello che rimaneva della mia famiglia e non ho avuto mai tempo per coglionate come tutti questi traditori figli di papà. 
Io sono solo da allora senza nessuna paura del mondo dal quale non mi faccio conoscere, vivo ai margini sempre usando diversi mezzi per poter avere quello che mi interessa, ma non posso mai scoprirmi, non posso mai liberarmi, non posso mai essere autentico, gioco a scacchi tutti i giorni in questo modo, ed ogni mia giornata deve essere considerata, valutata e deve essere fatta in una maniera eccellente...il tutto solo per mantenere un equilibrio che se non mantenessi ne verrei punito più di tutti gli altri, come è successo le due volte che ho provato a liberarmi di questa armatura. Adesso vivo chiuso in me stesso senza opportunità di poter più farmi conoscere da nessuno, il sistema di sicurezza è saltato ed ora sono fortitificato a tutto e vivo la mia vita così. Ma odio vivere così e so di chi è la colpa, di chi sapeva ed ha agito facendomi tornare a questa situazione ancora una volta, situazione dalla quale si esce solo una volta nella vita con molta fatica e molta speranza, io non ho speranza.

Chi da un messaggio tradendo non merita niente, neppure se aveva le sue ragioni, la mia compagna lo sa e se mi tradisse posso supporre che capisca che la mia vita sarebbe terminata e come tutti quelli che non hanno nulla da perdere le farei perdere il motivo di essere viva.

Una mia amica mi conosce, sa che ho astio anche verso il mio migliore amico che non mi ha aiutato l'unica volta che gli ho chiesto una mano, io so solo che al mio amico quando avrà bisogno (e ne avrà adesso che sta per diventare padre) darò abili consigli come lui ha fatto con me, così abili da aumentare i suoi problemi, io non dimentico mai.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> io non dimentico mai.


Lo sappiamo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

ok daniele. _ricorda_ allora come preferisci. se questo ti fa stare" bene", significa che  va bene cosi.


----------



## Alby (27 Agosto 2012)

Per Leda e Ari : grazie , non sto benissimo sinceramente, anzi, non sono mai stata così tanto lontana dallo
stare bene, ma a questo punto non penso di poterlo "trattenere" in qualche modo.
Il suo discorso è stato molto chiaro, e inoltre, sapendo tra me e me del mio tradimento non me la sono 
sentita di insistere... Per dirgli cosa ?  Che lo amo come nessun'altra ? 
In cuor mio sento che è così, ma quello che ho fatto non mi fa "tornare i conti", e non posso convincerci
qualcun'altro con una teoria che non convince più neanche me. 
Nonostante questo, si, sto parecchio male. 

Per Daniele: posso chiederti cosa è successo ?


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Per Leda e Ari : grazie , non sto benissimo sinceramente, anzi, non sono mai stata così tanto lontana dallo
> stare bene, ma a questo punto non penso di poterlo "trattenere" in qualche modo.
> Il suo discorso è stato molto chiaro, e inoltre, sapendo tra me e me del mio tradimento non me la sono
> sentita di insistere... Per dirgli cosa ?  Che lo amo come nessun'altra ?
> ...


Ciao Alby. allora gli hai raccontato tutto .

Cosa ti ha detto ?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto la mia ex, la medesima cosa ed hai lasciato il tuo lui senza alcun motivo apparente e quini gli hai fatto credere che era per il kotivo dello sposarsi che lo hai lasciato. Lo hai ingannato due volte, una con il tradimento e l'alatra lasciandolo perchè non eri capace di tenerti tutto dentro.
> Non ti dirò vergognati, spero che ti vergogni di tuo per chi sei, ma se vuoi ricostruire con lui un consiglio te lo vooglio dare, sta zitta su quello che hai fatto, sta zitta, non è onesto ma gli evitareai un dolore.


:up: quoto


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuova del forum anche se ormai vi leggo già da un po'.
> 
> Circa un anno fa ho tradito il mio compagno: io ho 32 anni e lui 50, e siamo insieme da 6.
> Non conviviamo, lui ha una figlia che sta con lui e aspettavamo il "momento giusto"...
> ...


e se l'avessi tradito perchè in fondo non lo amo ? 
SI
Se ci sposiamo, e mi succede ancora ?
SI
Se mi manca perchè ho paura di stare senza di lui ?
NO hai solo paura di perdere le comodità e le sicrezze che ti da'
Se mi manca perchè l'altro era solo un pirla ?
i pirla sono  tutti e due


----------



## Flo (27 Agosto 2012)

*Alby...anche io*

ho distrutto tutto.
Mi sorprende leggere di come molti consiglino di tacere la verità sull'accaduto (e che accaduto...cose mica da poco). Certo, nel tuo caso, visto che comunque ha deciso anche lui di separarsi da te, sarebbe stato solo un ulteriore dolore per il tuo ex compagno, immagino. Però ognuno ha la sua coscienza, sebbene non si decida affatto di confessare la verità solo per una questione di coscienza -e chi l'ha fatto lo sa. Quindi i consigli di fare così o fare colà lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
Io ho tradito; ho rovinato una storia di 3 anni, la mia prima storia d'amore tralaltro. Mi sono fatta le tue stesse identiche domande, Alby!!! Ho provato una confusione molto simile alla tua... il caos. Mi sono fatta e mi faccio tanto schifo e non può essere che così, vista la gravità del tradimento. Però da quello schifo BISOGNA ripartire. Dallo sterco deve nascere il famoso fiorellino! Altrimenti saremo ancora lo stesso sterco che ci ha portati a tradire. Invece dobbiamo essere migliori, dobbiamo capire cosa non ha funzionato, dobbiamo capire come tutelare un possibile rapporto futuro, non solo in vista di un pericolo (come può essere un/a ragazzo/a che porta aria fresca, chiamiamola così), ma anche DURANTE!!! Lo dobbiamo capire per noi stessi E PER GLI ALTRI. Per la persona con la quale ci rapporteremo!!
Il mio è stato il primo tradimento (ho 23 anni), e anch'io ho rovinato tutto. Ho tradito una persona meravigliosa, della quale ero stata innamorata. Mi sono allontanata da lui tacendogli la verità, pensando di "fargli del bene". Ma lui continuava ad amarmi, a pensare a me...amava una persona che l'aveva tradito. Mi è sembrato doppiamente ingiusto nei suoi confronti... Così gli ho detto tutto. Mi ha odiata, ma poi si è riavvicinato...dopodichè ha deciso di separarsi del tutto da me.
E anch'io non ero più convinta di amarlo, ovviamente...
Però è dura. E' pur sempre un lasciarsi, un grosso cambiamento, un perdere una persona amata...
Quindi, ora come ora, mi ritrovo anch'io a dover ripartire. Dovendo convivere con questo peso micidiale, sapendo che me ne ricorderò ogni giorno della mia vita, sapendo che, se solo fossi stata più accorta in questi mesi...sarei potuta essere felice con lui ora. Ma non mi sono resa conto di quello che non andava fino alla fine...
Ho letto tutte le risposte relative al tuo post e, secondo me, c'è una cosa importantissima che un utente ti ha detto: di ascoltare i tuoi bisogni. Adesso ne hai la piena occasione!! Fermati e ascolta quello che vuoi per te... E non perderlo mai più, non in questo modo!!! 
Se hai voglia possiamo scambiarci l'indirizzo mail e "parlare" un pò... decidi tu 
un in bocca al lupo per un nuovo inizio, intanto!!!
Flo


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

Flo ha detto:


> ho distrutto tutto.
> Mi sorprende leggere di come molti consiglino di tacere la verità sull'accaduto (e che accaduto...cose mica da poco). Certo, nel tuo caso, visto che comunque ha deciso anche lui di separarsi da te, sarebbe stato solo un ulteriore dolore per il tuo ex compagno, immagino. Però ognuno ha la sua coscienza, sebbene non si decida affatto di confessare la verità solo per una questione di coscienza -e chi l'ha fatto lo sa. Quindi i consigli di fare così o fare colà lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> Io ho tradito; ho rovinato una storia di 3 anni, la mia prima storia d'amore tralaltro. Mi sono fatta le tue stesse identiche domande, Alby!!! Ho provato una confusione molto simile alla tua... il caos. Mi sono fatta e mi faccio tanto schifo e non può essere che così, vista la gravità del tradimento. Però da quello schifo BISOGNA ripartire. Dallo sterco deve nascere il famoso fiorellino! Altrimenti saremo ancora lo stesso sterco che ci ha portati a tradire. Invece dobbiamo essere migliori, dobbiamo capire cosa non ha funzionato, dobbiamo capire come tutelare un possibile rapporto futuro, non solo in vista di un pericolo (come può essere un/a ragazzo/a che porta aria fresca, chiamiamola così), ma anche DURANTE!!! Lo dobbiamo capire per noi stessi E PER GLI ALTRI. Per la persona con la quale ci rapporteremo!!
> Il mio è stato il primo tradimento (ho 23 anni), e anch'io ho rovinato tutto. Ho tradito una persona meravigliosa, della quale ero stata innamorata. Mi sono allontanata da lui tacendogli la verità, pensando di "fargli del bene". Ma lui continuava ad amarmi, a pensare a me...amava una persona che l'aveva tradito. Mi è sembrato doppiamente ingiusto nei suoi confronti... Così gli ho detto tutto. Mi ha odiata, ma poi si è riavvicinato...dopodichè ha deciso di separarsi del tutto da me.
> ...


23 anni però risulti scaltra.
Complimenti.

Quello che mi verrebbe da dirti,
è che non dovresti comunque paragonarti a dello _sterco_.

Certo, il fatto che tu ci abbia sofferto, denota comunque una tua profondità di sentimenti, 
e questo ti fa onore.

Io sono stato tradito, in maniera anche piuttosto becera.
Però, l'autocommiserazione da parte della mia compagna mi ha dato parecchio fastidio.

Non pensare di essere migliore o peggiore di nessuno.
Per conto mio è passato un anno, e sai cosa ho risolto,
continuando ad arrovellarmi per capire, per scavare, per tentare di trovare un senso.

N - u - l - l - a 

Non c'è un senso.
Perchè quando mi ha tradito eravamo felici, 
ridevamo e ci confrontavamo, scopavamo come allegri riccetti e pensavamo ad una casa da comprare.

Alla luce di quello che è successo,
ti posso dire che tutto quello che c'era è _sparito_.
Ed oltre l'educata circostanza, c'è rimasta pochetto.

Instabili basi sulle quali entrambi dobbiamo capire se sia possibile o meno ricreare qualcosa.

Good luck per tutto.

Ripeto, il fatto che sei disposta ad imparare da quelli che reputi tuoi errori,
ti onora.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> io non dimentico mai.


la strada migliore per rendersi infelici.


----------



## Flo (27 Agosto 2012)

*ciao Sangre*

Ti assicuro che sono tutt'altro che scaltra, altrimenti non mi sarei cacciata nella situazione in cui "sono finita".
Ho agito stupidamente ed insensibilmente e questi sono fatti, più che autocommiserazione (parlo per me eh :3). 
Per questo non posso che odiarmi, e allo stesso tempo so che non devo concedermi il lusso di farlo troppo, altrimenti perderei di vista la prospettiva di un futuro migliore, di essere una persona più intelligente, emotivamente parlando (e magari anche intellettualmente, se possibile...si vedrà x3). E questo lo devo a me stessa e alle persone che mi circondano, come ho già detto.  Credo sia condivisibile...
Per il resto...posso farti un paio di domande, se non infierisco troppo? Ti chiederei: sei sicuro che foste entrambi così felici come dici, all'epoca (quindi parlo di lei, soprattutto)? E poi... c'è il pensiero di riprovare, quindi, da parte vostra? Anche dopo un anno? Anche se mi dici che è 'sparito' tutto, se non l''educata circostanza'?
Non so nulla della tua storia, ma se hai voglia di raccontarmi qualcosa o di linkarmi qualche tuo post passato mi farebbe piacere (se lo fa a te!)!
Per quanto mi riguarda, è passato solo un mese da quando abbiamo chiuso del tutto la storia io e il mio ormai ex ragazzo...
E' tanto dura... anch'io stavo così bene con lui che pensavo non sarebbe mai finita...ed invece è finita, e per colpa mia oltretutto, e in questo modo stupido, atroce, sporco. Sono ancora un pò incredula, un pò addolorata per non averlo più nel mio presente.
Non voglio fare la vittima...è come mi sento.
Allora, se hai voglia, ti leggo volentieri!!
good luck anche a te!
Flo




UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 23 anni però risulti scaltra.
> Complimenti.
> 
> Quello che mi verrebbe da dirti,
> ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

Flo ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sono tutt'altro che scaltra, altrimenti non mi sarei cacciata nella situazione in cui "sono finita".
> Ho agito stupidamente ed insensibilmente e questi sono fatti, più che autocommiserazione (parlo per me eh :3).
> Per questo non posso che odiarmi, e allo stesso tempo so che non devo concedermi il lusso di farlo troppo, altrimenti perderei di vista la prospettiva di un futuro migliore, di essere una persona più intelligente, emotivamente parlando (e magari anche intellettualmente, se possibile...si vedrà x3). E questo lo devo a me stessa e alle persone che mi circondano, come ho già detto.  Credo sia condivisibile...
> Per il resto...posso farti un paio di domande, se non infierisco troppo? Ti chiederei: sei sicuro che foste entrambi così felici come dici, all'epoca (quindi parlo di lei, soprattutto)? E poi... c'è il pensiero di riprovare, quindi, da parte vostra? Anche dopo un anno? Anche se mi dici che è 'sparito' tutto, se non l''educata circostanza'?
> ...


Flo, perchè non ti registri?
Siamo un pò cazzari qui ma simpatici 

Non ho mai scritto la mia storia,
forse perchè così uguale a tente altre, o forse perchè alla fin fine, 
faccio fatica a parlare di me ...

Si eravamo felici, dopo un periodo buio ... Magari lei era felice perchè si trastullava all'esterno 

Andavamo sempre in giro, vedevamo gente, parlavamo tanto...
Poi beh ... Molto è cambiato.
E come potrai leggere dal forum, il tempo troppo spesso non aiuta.
Si vive in una sorta di limbo, dove le cose non sono ben definite ... 

Allo stato attuale, ti posso dire la nosra situazione è un pò complicata.

Dai su registrati e apri un topic con la tua storia.
Sono sicuro che alcune delle ragazze del forum saranno per te un vero toccasana.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la strada migliore per rendersi infelici.


E non sai quanta energia investe nel ricordo eh?
Sai no alla naja?
Ti danno la steca con 365 giorni no?
Ogni giorno fai una crocetta e vedi quando manca all'alba...
Ecco lui ogni giorno fa la conta per dire...sono oramai 4 anni e cinque mesi dal che lei mi tradì....
e vanti e vanti e vanti...


----------



## Flo (30 Agosto 2012)

*Alby e Sangre*

Alby, appena hai voglia facci sapere come sta andando, anche fra qualche settimana...quando te la sentirai. 

Sangre, ora come ora non riuscirei ad aprire un post anche per questioni di tempo, sono nel bel mezzo di una sessione di esami xD
Non so se lo farò mai (un pò come te :3), però grazie per l'interessamento 
Attualmente io sto lavorando molto su me stessa con l'aiuto di una psicologa... c'era/è molto di irrisolto in me, e sto facendo del mio meglio per capirlo, averne la consapevolezza, accettarlo e, volendo, modficarlo -senza snaturarmi ovviamente! Però noto, sì, che in questo forum c'è gente simpatica e poco incline a giudicare gli altri (cosa positiva, secondo me...è diverso giudicare dal fornire un'opinione).
Ci si ascolta, qualcuno dà uno scossone forte, qualcuno è più "comprensivo"...ma sembra nascere tutto dalla volontà di aiutare, più che di sfogarsi sugli altri (non è scontato in un forum...né nella realtà purtroppo). E' bello, si intuisce chiaramente. 
Una cosa che hai detto mi ha un pò preoccupata...che il tempo, spesso, non aiuta... Io non so cosa sarà e l'incertezza del futuro sicuramente mi disturba, però spero proprio che possa aiutare me e l'altra persona coinvolta. Lo spero davvero. Sia che voglia dire sparire dalla vita dell'altro (anche se abbiamo amici in comune ed è quindi più difficile), sia che voglia dire, forse, chissà, fra anni...tornare ad essere l'uno il destino dell'altra. Ma spero che stiamo tutti bene, ecco... Io, lui, te, voi... Sennò non avrebbe senso questa vita così breve...dobbiamo star bene. Capire, ripartire, voler star bene. Qualsiasi sia la direzione.
E poi... non sono tanto sicura che la tua storia sia "uguale" alle altre  Forse, più che altro, non hai bisogno di consigli perchè sai che devi "solo" continuare a vivere, viverti quel che arriva... Forse sei una persona che fa molto affidamento su sè stessa, quindi forte, da questo punto di vista.  Perciò magari non senti la necessità di raccontare di te...ma sono sicura che avresti nuovi spunti da fornire. Soprattutto per il "dopo"...
Buona giornata, intanto!!
Flo 






UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Flo, perchè non ti registri?
> Siamo un pò cazzari qui ma simpatici
> 
> Non ho mai scritto la mia storia,
> ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Flo ha detto:


> Alby, appena hai voglia facci sapere come sta andando, anche fra qualche settimana...quando te la sentirai.
> 
> Sangre, ora come ora non riuscirei ad aprire un post anche per questioni di tempo, sono nel bel mezzo di una sessione di esami xD
> Non so se lo farò mai (un pò come te :3), però grazie per l'interessamento
> ...


Mi hai inquietato lo ammetto.


In senso buono si intende.

Buona giornata anche a te


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta.
> Non leggo oltre.
> 
> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Alby (31 Agosto 2012)

Rieccomi, grazie delle risposte. 
Sono sparita per un po' perchè adesso sto parecchio male, e non mi è facile "espormi" i questi momenti. 
Per Tebe : grazie per la tua risposta, mi hai scosso, e anche se adesso non potrò recuperare molto almeno spero
che sia vero quello che mi hai scritto: spero di aver davvero imparato qualcosa, stavolta. 

Per Flo e UltimoSangre : ogni storia è differente. Non so quanto possa servire farsi tante domande, sapete ? (nonostante io 
sia una di quelle persne che si chiedono di tutto, costantemente). 

Tempo fa, quando avevo 21 anni, incontrai un ragazzo che ne aveva 10 più di me. 
Era di un' altra città e venne a lavorare nel mio ufficio: iniziammo una relazione e io mi innamorai con un sentimento 
di quelli che si leggono solo nelle favole... Non era paragonabile a niente, era fusione totale che avevo cercato da
sempre.  
Ho vissuto in un sogno.... per scoprire dopo 8 mesi di relazione che lui, nell'altra città, aveva moglie e figlio...
Ho passato non so quanto tempo, quanti mesi, a ripensarci ogni giorno, a chiedermi come e perchè lo avesse fatto, 
a dirmi "Ok, non mi ama, ma perchè mentire così, perchè non avere pietà, perchè perchè perchè..." 

Non ci sono le risposte, e se ci sono non ce le dà nessuno: forse semplicemente molti di noi a volte le danno e a volte le prendono (le botte, non fraintendete subito ). 
Non è fatalismo, è che siamo esseri differenti a seconda di chi abbiamo a fianco, con ogni persona che abbiamo a fianco.


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Rieccomi, grazie delle risposte.
> Sono sparita per un po' perchè adesso sto parecchio male, e non mi è facile "espormi" i questi momenti.
> Per Tebe : grazie per la tua risposta, mi hai scosso, e anche se adesso non potrò recuperare molto almeno spero
> che sia vero quello che mi hai scritto: spero di aver davvero imparato qualcosa, stavolta.
> ...



cara Alby, la tua storia mi ricorda un po' la mia
il mio ex mi ha lasciata, salvo poi pentirsene e voler ricominciare
ma io nel frattempo avevo cominciato a vedere un altro, per svagarmi, lo ammetto, e la cosa è rimasta nascosta per una serie di motivi 
ad un certo punto stavo per riconsiderare seriamente l'ipotesi di ritornare con il mio ex, ma il fatto di essere stata con un altro mi ha frenata perchè so che lui non lo avrebbe mai accettato: non avevo il coraggio di dirglielo e nemmeno di far finta di niente
il che è stato un "bene", secondo me, perchè col tempo mi sono convinta che la storia con il mio ex deve rimanere chiusa, non siamo fatti per stare insieme, insieme abbiamo rovinato tutto
è difficile ma è così, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Flo (3 Settembre 2012)

*Alby *

Ciao Alby. 
Tranquilla, quando e se hai voglia fatti sentire.  
Anch'io non vedo più il mio ex; capisco che la mia non è stata una storia lunga come la tua e che ho un'età diversa, ma sto soffrendo e quando non soffro impazzisco e quando non impazzisco...sono felice. Perchè penso a lui. Forse ci sentiamo un pò allo stesso modo?
Io mi faccio tantissime domande, troppe, come te... Però, secondo me, neanche non farsene va tanto bene. Nel senso, io ho indagato su ciò che ho fatto e ho capito moltissime cose. Di come eravamo poco aperti al mondo esterno io e il mio ex, di come lui fosse troppo attaccato a me, di come io mi sentissi limitata da lui e molto altro ancora!! E non sono giustificazioni... Sono consapevolezze che non riuscivo a distinguere prima. Ora mi chiedo cosa sarà... Mi chiedo se lo amo ancora, perchè giorno dopo giorno mi sembra che mi manchi sempre di più e mi sembra di recuperare quel sentimento che ho allontanato con la mia stessa azione. Nonostante lui non ci sia...
Ma non riesco a non domandarmi queste cose. Sono fondamentali. Capisco che, se ci si perde nella catena dei pensieri, non se ne viene più fuori, ma sono sicura che a qualcosa porterà, il porsi delle questioni.
Per quanto riguarda il dare e il ricevere botte...mi pare un discorso riduttivo. C'è molto dietro, a meno che non si tradisca solo per un discorso carnale. Mi spiace per la tua storia passata, dev'essere stata dura scoprire che la persona di cui ti eri così tanto innamorata ti abbia ingannata così... Non c'è proprio limite al peggio. Ecco, lì forse c'era poco da domandarsi: semplicemente, la persona che avevi avuto al tuo fianco era un ammasso di puro egoismo e tu hai avuto la sfortuna di imbattertici. Forse sei stata la sua compagnia contro la solitudine, hai riempito il suo tempo, magari lui riusciva pure ad essere innamorato sia di sua moglie che di te, chissà... Fatto sta che ha agito PROLUNGATAMENTE seguendo solo i suoi interessi e fregandosene di moglie, figlio e di te! Quindi: persona schifosamente egoista. Anche questa è una risposta. E come evitarlo? Qui invece non c'è proprio nulla da chiedersi...è una questione di sfortuna (intendevi questo, tu?? ), come ho detto prima, immagino. Ma, la maggior parte delle volte, le risposte ci sono. La cosa importante è farsi le domande giuste e non indugiare su quelle ossessive e impossibili.
Non senti più il tuo ex, quindi, se posso chiederti? E tu credi di amarlo ancora? 
Scusa se magari chiedo cose che hai già detto, rileggerò ancora i post appena avrò un pò di tempo!!!
Intanto buon coraggio...
Flo




Alby ha detto:


> Rieccomi, grazie delle risposte.
> Sono sparita per un po' perchè adesso sto parecchio male, e non mi è facile "espormi" i questi momenti.
> Per Tebe : grazie per la tua risposta, mi hai scosso, e anche se adesso non potrò recuperare molto almeno spero
> che sia vero quello che mi hai scritto: spero di aver davvero imparato qualcosa, stavolta.
> ...


----------

